
Ask HN: Who Handles Eng Recruiting – VP Engineering, or VP Talent? - arikr
For example, Snap seems to have a VP of Talent&#x2F;People (VP People Jason Halbert) and a VP of Engineering (Senior Vice President Engineering Jerry Hunter). Both report to the CEO.<p>My previous understanding was that VP Engs are responsible for engineering hiring. Is that wrong? And how does a VP Talent fit into this?
======
jkempe11
Recruiting is pretty hard, actually. It takes a lot of moving pieces, and
there's a lot of work to be done. This work is split between recruiters who
manage the overall candidate relationship, interviewers who assess the
candidates, and managers who are staffing their teams and thus do a lot of
other work. There are also coordinators and all kinds of other folks.

If my understanding about product development is correct, it's not that
different from building a product. Besides engineers, there are product
managers, designers, researchers, and managers in that process as well. There
are all kinds of processes and dependencies that go into it. Same with
recruiting :)

Ultimately, I believe the heads of both Talent and Engineering have other
responsibilities besides recruiting as well. Recruiting happens to be one
where they share a lot of responsibility.

